# Zeilen eines Listenfeldes zählen (Access 97)



## MagicMatze (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe nun eine Suchmaske für eine Datenbank erstellt, wenn ich nach bestimmten Sachen suche bekomme ich die Ergebnisse in einem Listenfeld angezeigt. Jedoch sind es teilweise sehr viele Ergebnisse und deshalb wollte ich fragen ob es möglich ist, dass mir das Listenfeld anzeigt wieviele Zeilen (=Suchergebnisse) vorhanden sind, diese Zahl müsste natürlich auch bei jeder neuen Suche aktualisiert werden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG Matze


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Das kannst du mit SQL lösen, dazu müsstest du dich aber ans SQL Forum wenden, denn ich z.B. kenn mich mit Access SQL nicht aus.

Prinzipiell müsste es aber so lauten:

```
SELECT COUNT(*) FROM table1;
```

Dann gibt er dir die gesamte Anzahl der Datensätze zurück.


MfG Radhad


----------



## MagicMatze (24. August 2004)

oki ich danke dir, ich stells ma ins SQL Forum, Prob is nur ich arbeite erst seit 3 wochen mit Access (Praktikum) und weis nu auch nich genau wo ich des eingeben müsste  aba ich hoffe irgendwie krig ich des scho hin 

MfG Matze


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Uff, im Praktikum mit Access 97? Das ist hart, na dann viel Glück!


----------



## MagicMatze (24. August 2004)

hehe danke  naja bin scho fast fertig, nu gehts eher um die Kosmetik^^

MfG Matze


----------



## MagicMatze (26. August 2004)

ich hab es soeben herausgefunden ... bei mir ging es nun so.

Ich habe ein neues Textfeld erstellt und bei den Einstellungen im Feld "Steuerelementinhalt" den Befehl "=[Name der Liste].[ListCount]" eingegeben. In meinem Fall war es zB =[Liste135].[ListCount]

Nun funktioniert es ... danke an alle die mir tipps gegeben haben 

MfG Matze


----------

